

Interesting idea for about page. Move mouse to see animation. - SSM7
http://userecho.com/about/

======
UE
Logical conclusion: Make each person a Neko that breaks out & chases the
cursor around

------
mvr11
Place mouse pointer over cheese for easter egg.

